# Location film : 5.1 ou 2.0? Qualité?



## hallucinogen_1024 (16 Juillet 2012)

Hello,

j'ai une question pour ceux (s'il y en a...) qui ont déjà visionné un film en location depuis leur Apple TV.

Je souhaite savoir si la bande son des films annoncée en 5.1 est bien restituée en 5.1
En effet, lorsque je visionné un extrait du film, on me balance du 2.0

Je souhaite donc m'assurer que le 5.1 fonctionne bel et bien sur ATV2!
Y a-t-il un réglage particulier à faire sur l'ATV2 (j'ai activé Dolby Digital dans les paramètres)?

Au niveau de la qualité du son, c'est plus proche du DD d'un DVD ou du DD TrueHD d'un Bluray?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## ktophe (20 Juillet 2012)

Salut, oui les films sont bien en dolby digital 5.1. Normal que les extraits soient en 2.0 car ce ne sont que des extraits. La qualité est bonne comme sur un DVD. Mais ce n'est pas du true hd.


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (21 Juillet 2012)

Merci pour les infos!


----------

